# Heresjohnny DeadOaks 2009



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Heres a few pictures from my haunt this year with the new (and old) ghosts.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Love all your glowing ghosties!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now that is one seriously Haunted house! What kind of UV did you use, flourescent or LED? Good intense glow.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like Ghosts, want more heh heh. All together I have 8 tube black lights stashed here and there, 13" to 48".


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome HJ!
That looks great. I love UV props. You have inspired me once again. I'm going to try some cheescloth cloth effects one day. Everyone must have loved your haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Simple and elegant - the ghosts are wonderful.

Did anyone not come up to your door because of the leer ghost?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

crrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeppppyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! nice...........very very nice


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Simple and elegant - the ghosts are wonderful.
> 
> Did anyone not come up to your door because of the leer ghost?


Thanks everyone! Hope you all had good haunts this year.

The most notable was an 8 year old boy who slowly made his way to the porch steps, looking very scared. I think he was about to make it when a girl screamed, and he ran away with mom trying to catch up with him. Lots of younger TOTs had to be carried up by Mom and Dad. I like this because I do not have any startle props.


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

I like it, the black light effects are my favorites.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Tracyish said:


> I like it, the black light effects are my favorites.


Mine too  Already planning on new and improved Black Light stuff for next year.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love the ghosts! and the blacklights! The guy by the door is my favorite.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, that door ghost is very different and menacing.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome haunt Johnny, I love the ghosts and the black light. Did you light them from below? Can you tell us about how you lit them and what kind of blacklight you use? Has anyone used the blacklights from lowes/homedepot? They sell big ones there, I just wasnt sure if they worked well.

Thanks


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Awesome haunt Johnny, I love the ghosts and the black light. Did you light them from below? Can you tell us about how you lit them and what kind of blacklight you use? Has anyone used the blacklights from lowes/homedepot? They sell big ones there, I just wasnt sure if they worked well.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the compliments, I really appreciate them!

I use a variety of black lights, all flourescent tube fixtures of various sizes I have collected over the years. Nothing fancy.

I have a 13" and 16" black light at each end of the porch, to light the ghost reader and the FCG. They are mounted on the inside of the header of the porch so they light the proch but cannot be seen from the street. This year I bought 2 48" black lights from Spencer's (they had buy one get one half off). One was mounted on the porch header in front of the leer ghost. The second was used to light up the New internal crank ghost suspended above the porch roof. I built a simple shield with some rigid insulation so it was not visible from the street. Finally I had a 13" black light, also shielded with a peice of rigid insulation, that lit up the greeter ghost standing in the flower bed.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very creepy - I get cold just looking at it!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! Looks great! Love the guy hanging over the door and the big guy on the roof! I bet you could see those props from a mile away!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is too cool!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Sooooooooooooo coooool to have a collection of glowing ghosties. Really pretty, actually!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Johnny, great display man. Love all the blacklights, there's just something unsettling about the purple UV shade mixed with the orange/reds. The leering ghost over the porch is the best.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Johnny, you are the king of the ghosts!! I love them all, they are one of my favorite props! I think I may have to make a couple for next year, I have been nervous about rain and putting the blacklights outside.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. When I decided to build some new stuff a while ago, I decided to focus on ghosts, and I am glad that they have been so well recieved!  I have always loved black lights, and I think there are still a lot of new ideas for using them floating around out there.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That makes for one eerie yard. I guess you kept a lot of candy for yourself.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the one standing on the roof toooo cool.You always have great props.Is your web page gone?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Love it! You can never have too many ghosts! Great job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the guy on the roof. Almost thought it was a pepper's ghost effect at first. Great display.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome ghost. its beautiful in its own way


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Bone To Pick said:


> Love it! You can never have too many ghosts! Great job.


I Agree! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love love love the ghosts! Great job!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the use of blacklights for the ghosts...used a 4' vertically for my indoor one. How do you support them on the outside? Are they visible under the cloth? How about the one on the roof? You did a great job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

madmomma said:


> Love the use of blacklights for the ghosts...used a 4' vertically for my indoor one. How do you support them on the outside? Are they visible under the cloth? How about the one on the roof? You did a great job!


All of the tube lights I have come with mounting holes on the back. I simply put some screws in the proch header and hung them there, out of view frm the street. The light for the ghost on the roof is a 48" light mounted on the edge of the overhange, with a piece of rigid insulation shielding it from the street.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great theme idea...Looks great


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow...a really haunted house.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Ghosts + black lights = way cool...spooky and fun all at the same time


----------

